# Need help identifying this bike please?



## sfzero2 (Nov 10, 2009)

If anyone would be nice enough to help me identify the model of this bike? Will send you a small present if you can help me out.

Hubby lost his bike (as shown in the pic) and is quite upset about it, and I want to get him a replacement. But I know very little about bikes and I want to start off by knowing what model his bike was first. Thanks for all your help =)

I think he got the bike about 3 to 4 years ago.


----------

